# Hedge Trimmer Sharpening



## cat-face timber

I have a Poulan Excaliber Hedge Trimmer.
Runs and starts great...

My hedges are Chinese Elm.
When I first got my Trimmers, they cut great. 
Now when I trim my hedges, they are not being cut completely, they string out and just are not cut cleanly.

How do you sharpen the blade?
Can you?
Should I just replace it?

Thoughts, and opinions wanted..

Thanks


----------



## bigredd

Here you go. How to Sharpen Hedgetrimmer Blades - YouTube

I sharpened my Shindaiwa hedge trimmer with a mill file. Found it easier to take the blades apart and clamp them down.


----------



## cat-face timber

bigredd said:


> Here you go. How to Sharpen Hedgetrimmer Blades - YouTube
> 
> I sharpened my Shindaiwa hedge trimmer with a mill file. Found it easier to take the blades apart and clamp them down.



Great info!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## magictoad

We have always used an angle grinder free hand on all our hedge cutters.
It may pay you to alter the cutter angle by a couple of degrees to suit your type of hedge as you are only cutting the one type.
We have one specific for Box hedges which is a couple of degrees less than standard as it cuts cleaner on Box.


----------



## cat-face timber

magictoad said:


> We have always used an angle grinder free hand on all our hedge cutters.
> It may pay you to alter the cutter angle by a couple of degrees to suit your type of hedge as you are only cutting the one type.
> We have one specific for Box hedges which is a couple of degrees less than standard as it cuts cleaner on Box.



Thanks for the info.
Box hedges, is that evergreen or leafy?

thanks!


----------



## magictoad

cat-face timber said:


> Thanks for the info.
> Box hedges, is that evergreen or leafy?
> 
> thanks!




Buxus sempervirens.

Very small leaved evergreen, used a lot in the UK for topiary and formal hedges.


----------



## cat-face timber

I finally got a chance to sharpen my Hedge Trimmers today.
WOW, they work better than new.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## ncpete

So, how did you sharpen your hedge trimmer? I am a fan of using the mill file, just have a lot more control over how much material is taken off, and it is so much easier to watch the angles, too. That is how I sharpen my mower blades.


----------



## Definitive Dave

We recently started using the Corona 8300 tool for sharpening the Felco pruners and our fleet of Stihl HS45 and Kombi extended Pole shears. It is a little counterintuitive to get the angle of the sharpened right and the guys all tried to insist on doing it wrong till they saw my shears cutting like butter while they struggled, then they were willing to watch and learn. It is really quick and no disassembly of the shears. It is amazing how much time sharp shears save us.
Not sure if a link is cool here but the big e-retailer with a name like a river has them for less than $8 and they are prime so free 2 day shipping for me. small enough to keep in your pocket and sharpens dang near any single angle blade.
Dave


----------



## bigredd

Definitive Dave said:


> We recently started using the Corona 8300 tool for sharpening the Felco pruners and our fleet of Stihl HS45 and Kombi extended Pole shears. It is a little counterintuitive to get the angle of the sharpened right and the guys all tried to insist on doing it wrong till they saw my shears cutting like butter while they struggled, then they were willing to watch and learn. It is really quick and no disassembly of the shears. It is amazing how much time sharp shears save us.
> Not sure if a link is cool here but the big e-retailer with a name like a river has them for less than $8 and they are prime so free 2 day shipping for me. small enough to keep in your pocket and sharpens dang near any single angle blade.
> Dave



Here's a quick video on using the Corona 8300. Baileys also has it.

How to Sharpen Corona Tools - YouTube


----------



## Definitive Dave

bigredd said:


> Here's a quick video on using the Corona 8300. Baileys also has it.
> 
> How to Sharpen Corona Tools - YouTube



Sadly we didn't like most if the actual corona tools. The machete is cheap and does want it should but most of the saws and pruners laupers ans shears were pretty unusable


----------

